# Denver interested in Casey: Skita on the way?



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

Chad Ford mentioned in his ESPN column today that the Nuggets are searching for a SG replacement now that Voshon Lenard is gone for the year. CJ is one name that has come up, and the reasoning being given is that..

(a) Casey's stuck behind Q and JJ, and is having to fight Barbosa for minutes as well.

(b) D'Antoni loves Nikoloz Tskitishvili, as he coached the young Georgian back at Benneton in Italy. 

I don't know what the cap situation for the Suns and Nuggz happens to be, but I think Phoenix is under the cap and thus could absorb the salary difference. Personally, I'd be much more intrigued by an expanded deal that involved Nene. Skita might still have potential, but he's very similar to Zarko.

Give me..

Nene + Skita for Casey + Zarko + Voskhul + a draft pick

..and I'd really think about doing that deal. The Suns could plug Nene in at C. Skita can develop under D'Antoni's tutelege and possibly start taking the minutes Zarko had. The open roster spot could be given to.. I don't know.. Bo Outlaw (who was waived by Memphis).

Nene would flourish in Phoenix, if you ask me. He'd have Barbosa to chum around with on the road and in the locker room, and he'd have a clear path to a starting position.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

People need to stop proposing Nene trades. Kiki loves that guy and he wouldn't even include him in a trade for Kenyon Martin, he's certainly not getting traded for Zarko Cabarkapa or a draft pick. 

The following players are Denver's core, and won't be traded unless someone knocks their socks off: Andre Miller, Carmelo Anthony, Kenyon Martin, Nene, and Marcus Camby.

Everyone else on that roster is probably fair game.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd rather keep Casey, and I've been a hater in the past. He's insurance and a fine roleplayer. Skita doesn't really bring anything to the table we don't have in Lampe.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

I didn't like it at first, but now i have thought it over.

I wouldn't mind this trade. Casey wont be back next season anyway and he's not really gonna see any action this year.

You bring in Skita and if it works out you get a steal and if not then you just cut your losses. Its a gamble with nothing but upside for Phoenix.


----------



## keepitfree (Nov 5, 2004)

What does Skita Give you that Lampe Doesn't.


Lampe is a better shooter, less atheltic but they both pretty much occupy the same space and position and have a reasonably similar skill set. I don't understand this at all.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Clayton_Bigsby</b>!
> Casey wont be back next season anyway and he's not really gonna see any action this year.


What makes you say he won't be back? I know they didn't extend him, but I thought that was mostly because they thought they could re-sign him for less money next year. He's a good 10th-12th guy to have, imo.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> What makes you say he won't be back? I know they didn't extend him, but I thought that was mostly because they thought they could re-sign him for less money next year. He's a good 10th-12th guy to have, imo.


you think he's gonna comeback for less money and be happy getting the game at garbage time?

A team like Denver would offer him more money than Phoenix would because they need a SG.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I expect Casey will get traded eventually, but not yet.

I have no interest in Skita and from written reports, neither do the Suns. He has never shown anything on the basketball court. So while it is well known that the Nuggets would like to get Jacobsen, Nugget's fans should understand that Skita is not going to get it done.

BTW, the Nene stuff comes because he is reported to be asking to be traded. If he makes a big enough stink, Kiki may not have a choice but find the best deal.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> People need to stop proposing Nene trades. Kiki loves that guy and he wouldn't even include him in a trade for Kenyon Martin, he's certainly not getting traded for Zarko Cabarkapa or a draft pick.


Kiki didn't include Nene in the deal for Kenyon because he knew, when all was said and done, the Nets really didn't have much of a choice but to accept their deal. I agree that Nene is valued by Vandeweghe, but I think he'd be available for trade. Note that I said give me Nene + Skita and I'd consider the deal, which is not the same as saying it's a likely scenario; Casey + change probably wouldn't cut it.. my point is simply, I don't think a deal for just Skita makes much sense to the Suns. They can get better value than Nikoloz for CJ.

On a separate note, seeing Dalembert relegated to a backup role in Philly also piques my interest. What would it take to get Dalembert out of Philly (apparently, despite his shot-blocking prowess, Dalembert isn't an O'Brien type of player)? I know some may feel that Hunter could be Dalembert-esque down the line, but give me the skinny Haitian. He's a double-double with 3 blks a night waiting to happen. A fantastic interior compliment to Amare.


----------

